# Wierd blurred text issue on Windows 10



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are sure it is windows and not the web site trying to get you to subscribe?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Plug in a single "real" computer monitor and see if the problem exists.
.
.


----------



## TheNexus (Mar 28, 2017)

What you are seeing is expected. Not all displays are equal and this is the difference between TV's and Monitors. Simply put, TVs are meant to be viewed from a distance and since you are up close you are seeing "aliasing." Computer monitors have higher pixel density, even if both at 4k, because they are meant to be viewed up close. I'd plug in a computer monitor and you'll probably see the issue go away.

https://www.displayninja.com/tv-vs-monitor/

If it still happens, run an update in Windows 10 as your computer may need a new video driver.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Its just windows 10, because it doesnt happen on windows 7. The computer it fully up to date and I fixed the issue on my old comeputer however I cant remember the setting =(

this isnt a 'tv vs computer monitor' issue.... I geuss ill keep looking on google.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

TheNexus said:


> What you are seeing is expected. Not all displays are equal and this is the difference between TV's and Monitors. Simply put, TVs are meant to be viewed from a distance and since you are up close you are seeing "aliasing." Computer monitors have higher pixel density, even if both at 4k, because they are meant to be viewed up close. I'd plug in a computer monitor and you'll probably see the issue go away.
> 
> https://www.displayninja.com/tv-vs-monitor/
> 
> If it still happens, run an update in Windows 10 as your computer may need a new video driver.


for instance on this page, as I sit here and wait a second, the top half of the screen, all text turns blurry after about 30 seconds... but if i click anywhere or highlight it, the text 'snaps back' to being clear again. 

nice try on the anti aliasing effect though... kudos :vs_cool:

I dont even own a computer monitor at this point, theyre all TV's and theyre all used as monitors.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Open Display Settings (right click the desktop), a popup menu appears, Click *Display Settings*. Then play with Scale and Layout settings, perhaps Advance Settings once you're in there.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I think I fixed it...

its a driver issue with the latest nvidia drivers, I found some drivers on one of my externals I had downloaded 2 weeks ago, and installed them, and that seems to have fixed it.

Using the october drivers.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I can confirm the issue has been resolved.


----------

